# Getting worried



## candycurls

I am 22 weeks along with #3 . I have 2 boys already. I am longing for a girl and thought I may be in with a chance as I was so sick over Trimester 1. I wasnt as sick with other 2. I could not face finding out at 20 week scan as I did not want to crush my hope in case it is a boy. If it is a boy I will of course fall in love with him as soo n as I meet him. So for me its better to wait. 
But I posted my 21 wk scan pics on the other forum where most people see boy. There is no potty shot so I think people see a boyish skull.
I now regret posting this pic as I was sure id at least get a 50:50 response. I was not expecting it to be so swayed towards blue!!
Now I feel this ridiculous surge of disappointment. 
I wondered how accurate these guesses were based on babys skull? Did anyone experience many guesses of 1 sex then find out baBy was the other???


----------



## Cewsbaby

Honestly, to me, boy and girl skulls look so similar. It very well could be a boy or it could be a girl. The only real way to know is to either see it on the ultrasound or when baby is born. I get where your coming from though. I really want a girl too. I am trying to convince DH for one more to try. I know that if its not a girl I will be sad, but like you, if its a boy I will love him with every fiber of my being. I wish that I could say something better to make you feel less anxious about all this.


----------



## Cewsbaby

BTW, a lot of people told me girl with my first and it was all boy... so there is that.


----------



## candycurls

Cewsbaby said:


> Honestly, to me, boy and girl skulls look so similar. It very well could be a boy or it could be a girl. The only real way to know is to either see it on the ultrasound or when baby is born. I get where your coming from though. I really want a girl too. I am trying to convince DH for one more to try. I know that if its not a girl I will be sad, but like you, if its a boy I will love him with every fiber of my being. I wish that I could say something better to make you feel less anxious about all this.


Thank you for taking the time to reply.
Your message is reassuring.

I have now decided on a boys name which I love and which seems to be helping me embrace the possibility I maybe having another boy!! As you say without knowing definitively from the scan you cannot get organised by guesses based on appearance!!

I hope your DH agrees for one more. 
My boys are 8 and 5 so there is a nice gap which makes things more manageable for #3. 
Good luck!


----------



## Cewsbaby

Thanks, mine are 1 and 3 (almost 4) and if we do try for one more it will be at the end of the year since we have a big trip in September planned for 3 weeks in Hawaii. The only issue is that I am already 34 and we had so many issues conceiving that I hate to put it off. GL and please let me know what you have! Are you planning to find out at the next scan or just wait?


----------



## Tweetz

candycurls said:


> I am 22 weeks along with #3 . I have 2 boys already. I am longing for a girl and thought I may be in with a chance as I was so sick over Trimester 1. I wasnt as sick with other 2. I could not face finding out at 20 week scan as I did not want to crush my hope in case it is a boy. If it is a boy I will of course fall in love with him as soo n as I meet him. So for me its better to wait.
> But I posted my 21 wk scan pics on the other forum where most people see boy. There is no potty shot so I think people see a boyish skull.
> I now regret posting this pic as I was sure id at least get a 50:50 response. I was not expecting it to be so swayed towards blue!!
> Now I feel this ridiculous surge of disappointment.
> I wondered how accurate these guesses were based on babys skull? Did anyone experience many guesses of 1 sex then find out baBy was the other???

I was certain by my scan it was a boys skull, everything about it felt boyish (perhaps it was physiological because I wanted a girl so bad) but I got the biggest shock at my 20 week scan when she said it’s 100 percent a girl ... so I wouldn’t take the skull theory so seriously xx


----------



## ClairAye

I think I guessed boy on your scan based by the skull but honestly there was no real method behind it, just comparison to my DD. With both of mine guesses were almost split down the middle, it's not an exact science, just a bit of fun. :)


----------



## missielibra

I had some friends who did not want to know the gender. Their 20 weeks echo was complete opposite of mine (I mean skull shape and everything), and mine is a boy. And everyone told them girl... well it was a boy! So I think, although fun, you can't say really base on a skull!


----------



## candycurls

It was a girl :twingirls:


----------



## Cewsbaby

Oh my gosh yea!!! Congrats on the girl!


----------



## stw93

Congrats on the Girl!!! Really happy for you!


----------

